# my crew 1/2/10 *very pic heavy*



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

and some vids gotta love the puppy drunk run 


and Lucy tackling cheza her fav passtime


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I want a POODLE!!!! lol I just love that dog  Cute pictures.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

so come pick her up!!!!!! lol i loves you holly i totally thought of you when thinking of RErehoming her


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

LOL @ the first vid. I love how Cheza comes over and is like. You alright kid? LOL.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ya cheza is totally adopted her as her little sister, she has been so good with her!!! tika is the mama and cheza the protective big sister


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OOOO *squee***** I totally got my fix of your crew, the Poodle looks too funny amonst the others, but omg PK is too funny, and I am lovin Cheza and Lucy, awwww give them all some love for me


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

What a beautiful pack  They are all so cute.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> OOOO *squee***** I totally got my fix of your crew, the Poodle looks too funny amonst the others, but omg PK is too funny, and I am lovin Cheza and Lucy, awwww give them all some love for me


haha she totally is out of place, it's like i have a pack of lions and decided a gazelle would make a nice play mate for them lol. she totally keep my guys in shape though running them around the yard with them chasing her 



kg420 said:


> What a beautiful pack  They are all so cute.


thank you, i do love them, i never imagined such a mixed crew like this but hey it's worked so far got a bit of every flavor


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

heheh I bet, love that analogy and can you please send that red girl to me  please, hahah you can pack PK in her suitcase, lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

nope sorry don't think cheza would be to happy with that lol, but I'm waiting for my PM from Holly about when she wants me to ship Gina lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol, awwwww if I throw a fit, will it make a difference,  hahah ok how bout visitation  We can just rotate packs, lmaooo


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ok that sounds good, we will routate


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

gravy baby, I am down for that, is a good thing we are sorta close


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol i know right i say when we make the trade we stay for the weekend and party together first


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

SHOOT YEAH!!!!!!! WOo Hoo, omg we should just meet in GA and hook up with Sadie


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

heck ya!!!! let do the dang thing!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

woot, woot, party, omg girl, it'll take us a whole day to recooperate, lmaooo


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

whole day then some, i got a fresh bottle of hoodie hoo already waiting just need my little red head here to enjoy it with me


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG girl, I am on my broom that way  I will see you in a few  hahah good times, we are gonna have a blast


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

lol but seriously we need to set a date, ttyl


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes ma'am, you let me know, summer is better for me, is warmer, lol, but the weekends are always good, I have no kids  hahah hit me up woman


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

you know it chica


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Awesome pictures!!

Beautiful crew!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you!!! I love my crazy little mutt pack!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Aireal! Love the pics! You got some great shots but this is my absolute fave!








Soooooooooo gorgeous!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

why thank you, i love my girl!!!


----------



## ggates415 (Jun 8, 2009)

im jealous! i wish i had that yard space lol.. what state are you in?


----------



## Joleigh (Oct 1, 2010)

What a great pack even if its a bit mismatched haha


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

NICE PACK!! a lil bit of everything!!! I love it.. Awesome crew, great pics.. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice crew


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

ggates415 said:


> im jealous! i wish i had that yard space lol.. what state are you in?


yes i love my yard!!! I'm in florida were it was in the 70 this last weekend 



Joleigh said:


> What a great pack even if its a bit mismatched haha


hahaha yes they are a... uniqe pack lol i love them though



Firehazard said:


> NICE PACK!! a lil bit of everything!!! I love it.. Awesome crew, great pics.. Thanks for sharing.


aww thanks Firehazard



Mach0 said:


> Nice crew


thank you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Great fur-family!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thanks i enjoy them


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

Looks like you have your hands full for sure :].. Cheza looks so great like I've said before her n Shorty would make gorgeous pups.. Hehe


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you!!! i am happy with that way cheza is matureing , and having my hands full doesn't even begin to discribe it lol


----------

